# Studentenschnitten - traditional Swiss pastry



## vslevi24 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for a recipe for a traditional (?) Swiss pastry called "Studentenschnitten". All the websites I found in Swiss or German. Does someone have the recipe in English?

Many thanks!


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Are you referring to the traditional Swiss dessert with rasberries and hazelnuts 

The dessert you are looking for is  En Schnitten 

Happy Holidays


----------



## vslevi24 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Margcata,

It does have nuts in there but no fruit or dried fruit of any kind.

The chocolate sponge has ground almonds and ground hazelnutsin it and after it's baked it's toped with genach.

Thanks!


----------



## maggiefsw (Aug 9, 2011)

I searched the term "Studentenschnitten recipe" on Google.

After the first few results (which are from Cheftalk) the first recipe listed has the title:

*Studentenschnitten* | Thermomix Rezeptwelt

just under this title is:

rezeptwelt.de/rezepte/*studentenschnitten*/162779Cached - Translate this page

Click on "Translate this page"

The translation is a little funky at times, but you will get the gist of it.

Here is an example of a tranlated page: http://translate.google.com/transla...tten+recipe&hl=en&biw=1680&bih=869&prmd=imvns

You will need to know your metrics and convert.

Hope this helps!


----------



## maggiefsw (Aug 9, 2011)

just found one with US measurements http://translate.google.com/transla...tten+recipe&hl=en&biw=1680&bih=869&prmd=imvns


----------



## vslevi24 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

www.chculture.com or www.chculture.ch

Womans Day Magazine online has one too ... it is made with rasberry preserves or jam and www.grouprecipes.com has one too ... this one is made with chocolate chips and is a Swiss shortbread and has a lovely foto.

Note there is a foto and recipe on www.chculture.com website, as well as 2 other pastries, cakes etcetra and this is known as a Nutcake ... there is also Linzer torte which is Austrian. Another suggestion is Wikipedia and translate.

I had asked my younger daughter Nathalia who lives in Zurich many years and is married to a Swiss Italian and Her mom in law, puts rasberries on top, sorry.

Since she just gave birth on 12th to her 3rd little boy ... when she is back on feet in next few days, so to speak, she shall email me her mom in laws Sigrids recipe and I shall post it for you either before I leave on 18th or when I return home, in Madrid. She has already asked Sigrid and she is translating it into Italian for us, and then I could translate it as well.

I looked at the German translated one recommended, and she told me it is one of many as each family has their own traditional recipe as all families do worldwide. Some are made with almonds and hazelnuts and some with just hazelnuts.

Happy Holidays and let us know how it turns out.

Margcata


----------

